# Enclosure Builder needed in illinois.



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, a buddy asked me for help and this is the most I can do...
He's located in Decatur, Illinois and he is wanting an enclosure built for two DD 15" 2500's. From what I know, he's looking for output while sounding good, he can give more info...If you have expirience or know someone that can do this enclosure. Shoot me a PM and I will pass you his info. He prefers someone near him, but says he's willing to pay for shipping.If I posted this in the wrong place, please move. Thanks


----------



## Danb12 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alpha Omega in Taylorville, which is about 30 min from him is a real nice shop with a reputation of building great stuff. Have him call and ask for Mike, He's the owner.


----------

